# Jelly Bean Google Search Slow



## JayCizzo (Aug 4, 2011)

Curiuos if people running different Jelly Beat ROM's can chime in with their experience with the new Google Search. I'm on Liquid JB Beta 1 and when launching Google Search it takes several seconds to open and typing is slow as well. I have all the Google Now features turned off, I just want a responsive search feature as I tend to use it repeatedly through out the day. In ICS, search would pop up immediately.

Also, am I the only one that misses the old search feature where you could start typing and suggestions would pop up that you could click the arrow to populate the search bar with that phrase without actually searching and keep typing after that?


----------



## JayCizzo (Aug 4, 2011)

Mods: This is specifically related to the Galaxy Nexus. Not sure why it was moved to the General Android section. I was looking for the experiences of other Galaxy Nexus users running Jelly Bean ROM's. It appears this forum gets very little traffic so you might as well delete my thread.


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

I am having this issue as well on my GNex. The typing and the the voice search are both very slow, not sure why. I am currently on AOKP Build 1. But this has been an issue on all the other JB ROM's I have tried (atleast 6 others). And like you I miss the ICS search feature [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you start typing and suggestions would pop up that you could click the arrow to populate the search bar with that phrase without actually searching and keep typing after that. Where is the butter for search?[/background]


----------



## frigidazzi (Jun 8, 2012)

Same here. I'm running stock odexed version. I find it quicker to open the browser and search than just hitting the search button/widget


----------



## JayCizzo (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, glad it's not just me. I'll try the browser method instead. Thanks.


----------



## wantonsoup (Jul 29, 2012)

I am hating this new search. Takes forever to open, then takes it's sweet time doing the search, often pulling up local mapped listing first, then a few seconds later finally getting to the google search.

THEN, you can't long-press to open each result in it's own tab.

It's terrible. I want to go back to regular Google search, but I haven't seen any mods or ROMS that remove the new Google Now bar and replace it with the old one.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had issues as well but it all seemed to start when they had to fix something for football scores. I have used Google now on a daily basis since it came out and never had any real problems until the last five weeks or so.

I'm hoping this most recent AOSP release may fix it but who knows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

If you use Nova or Apex launchers, you can set the swipe up gestures (or which ever gesture you want) to launch Google Now. The app will open up much quicker than swiping up from the nav bar.

Edit: I'm also betting that you could take the QuickSearchBox.apk from system/app on a CM9 ROM & put it in your Jelly Bean ROM. Should give you what you want. Make sure permisiions are rw-r-r.


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

I had this same issue running CM10. Every search, voice and typing, was incredibly laggy.

I moved back to Bugless Beast 9/27 and it's now smooth as silk. No slowness at all.

This looks like an issue with CM builds.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

I've had this on cm and aokp from the beginning. I use SwiftKey and if I change to the stock keyboard it's much better.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm running cm10 nightlies and having the same issue. Seems to just be with search. Everything else is pretty good. Still not as smooth as stock but I was missing to many features so I went back to cm10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sofly (Sep 1, 2012)

Also having this issue currently running JellyBelly, haven't tried anything & using stock keyboard.


----------



## wantonsoup (Jul 29, 2012)

I've had the problem on full stock and also with AOKP. It's terrible.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's just the way the Google Now works. It looks like it uses data to get information BEFORE the search box even comes up which slows it down.


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

If you want the old search from ICS back, uninstall Google search from the play store, and then just pull the googlequicksearchbox.apk in system/app, from any of your old ICS ROM zips, I took mine from liquid 1.5, rename it Velvet.apk, put it in system/app of your current ROM, set permissions to rw-r--r--, and reboot and you should be good to go..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ejlax (Aug 26, 2011)

i have noticed something...it is hella slow on wifi, and almost immediate on 4g. Is anyone else experiencing the same thing? If so, perhaps this has sometihng to do with DNS rather than Google now...thoughts?


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

I never noticed it doing that, always seemed super slow to me regardless.. It always seemed to.load up slower and slower the longer I went without restarting or turning off my phone though..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

